# Cambio Telefonillo Golmar T-940 UNO



## kblozano (Dic 26, 2015)

buenas, a ver si me podéis ayudar que entre los del Leroy, los del Bricomart...me van a volver loco
Tengo un telefonillo marca GOLMAR modelo T-940 UNO y está hecho una pena, funciona, pero la carcasa está destrozada y quiero cambiarlo
Me llegan 4 cables y la conexión es la siguiente 






los 4 hilos van conectados asi





he comprado un Fermax, que según el tipo del bricomart me valía, pero es un 4+N y no coinciden las conexiones y en la tabla de equivalencias no viene el GOLMAR T-940 UNO

a ver si alguno me echa una mano y me explica qué telefonillo he de comprar y si es de los universales, cómo contarlo

muchas gracias de antemano
salu2


----------



## Bleny (Dic 26, 2015)

Creo que el problema que tienes es que el original es digital y el nuevo es analógico universal , tendrías de comprar uno de la misma marca o que estés seguro de que es compatible con esa.


----------

